# Suns Trade-Watch Central



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Given todays reports confirming (suggesting?) what we all pretty much assumed was the case.. it sure looks like we are going to make a move one way or another either at the deadline or before the draft. My bet is them making a move sooner rather than later.

So now what? Who are our 'keepers'? What assets do we _really _have? And of those assets what do would we be _really _willing to move? What *needs* to we have to fill? What is even out there for us to work with that might be available via trade? Or free agency?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm keeping Bledsoe for certain as of right now. If there is a deal to be made with Dragic, I'm open to listening to it if including him in a package that nets us something big-time. But otherwise, I'm on board with keeping him. Our backcourt is dynamic and it works because they both look like really solid team guys even it is an undersized pairing.

What I think we need that would put us over the top:
Legit post presence
Stud wing


Potential Targets?
In the other thread Aldridge was mentioned but I dont see the Blazers moving him unless they absolutely fall apart in the next 2 months prior to the deadline, and even then I think they are going to roll with him until they know what they have with Aldridge/Batum/Lillard/Mathews and the rookie McCollum.

Love seems like our best bet, but undoubtedly has to be the most expensive. I like this option because we probably have enough pieces to land him without needing to involve Dragic or Bledsoe because they already have point guard covered. With that said, would getting Love cost us too much pieces that we do have for it to even matter? What could get it done theoretically?

Melo? I dont really like it. And it would likely cost Dragic or Bledsoe if it were a trade.. Which I kinda feel like we would need both of them to offset the ball-stopping nature of Melo.

Al Horford? What about this option? I know the Hawks are the '3rd seed' in the East.. but could this be something that we could swing?

Really I was only looking into the bigs who I see that MIGHT be available on the block this year. There is a lot more options when you factor in free agency with bigs and wings as well.

Interested to see what we do.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://hoopshabit.com/2013/12/15/kevin-love-get-traded/

Just read this. Pretty interesting idea. Not sure if I'd rather trade Len or Plumlee though.


Also...

http://basketball.realgm.com/articl...ephenson-Will-Be-Expensive-Problem-For-Pacers


What do you guys think about us going after Stephenson? He was a bit of a knucklehead early on but seems to have matured a bit. He's improved and turned into a very good all around player. So much so that the Pacers are in a difficult position


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure how how resigning a player and cap holds completely work.

But is it possible for us to spend our cap and then resign Bledsoe?

Because my list of Free Agent targets..

Lance Stephenson
Gordon Hayward
Luol Deng(depending on price and direction of the team)
Chandler Parsons
Danny Granger(is it worth a shot to have our training staff take a look if he comes cheap)
Amir Johnson(I like his game and wouldn't cost much)
Chris Bosh(anyway he can be taken away from the Heat?)

Not a great Free Agent class but some players I think could potentially work on our team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we need to keep cap flex on for difference makers like a Love (he is the goal right now). Maybe Marc Gasol if he ever comes available or provided he's difference maker enough. Not sure about that. Maybe shocker scenario - KD if he ever gets fed up in OKC.

Bledsoe's deal will probably be like one we tried to get EG for. Okafor's deal comes off books provided we don't do anything with it to plug into that spot. We have 34M tied up, and 27 w/o options. http://data.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/suns.jsp

Haywood is tempting but Jazz are prepared to match. Stephenson's improved but I wouldn't want to commit to him. Don't really want any part of the others. Injuries or not worth it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Better to have Loved and lost than never to have Loved at all.
> 
> Now for something that I wanted to discuss that as a byproduct delivers some shameless self-promotion )because that's how I roll). By using the tags of Phoenix Suns and Kevin Love I can try to drive kitten and car chase hits to my story. I will preface this discourse by emphasizing that I have no idea whatsoever whether this possibility is even remotely possible or completely unfounded. I did, however, skim through some conversation on this topic on the site over the last couple days (on top of the woolgathering on the subject for years) and was perturbed at a few viewpoints... at least enough so that I decided to address them.
> 
> ...


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...ns-rant-kevin-love-point-differential-defense


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in one of the categories that would like to get the job done without including Dragic or Bledsoe in the deal. And if push came to shove I would cave on trading Dragic before Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maravilla said:


> Count me in one of the categories that would like to get the job done without including Dragic or Bledsoe in the deal. And if push came to shove I would cave on trading Dragic before Bledsoe.


Yeah, that's my only gripe about the article. But send Goran, for sure. I doubt they'd want either though really.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree. I dont see why they would want either as well, seeing as Rubio has the point guard locked down as is.. but good players play anywhere as we can see from our own back court.

I think we would have enough pieces other than Goran and Bledsoe to get a deal done. I mean seriously, we have at least 4 picks in the next 2 drafts.. with potential for 6. Plus a bunch of young guys aside from Dragic or Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

While true, I just think we have other stuff to offer em that'd make more sense. Shit ton of picks, Morris', Len, Goodwin. 


BTW, off topic, you should try imageshack for hosting. Your sig is always X's after awhile.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

SMH


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd crap on a baby and then eat it if it meant we got Marc Gasol somehow. Same goes for Kevin Love, obviously, but I'm not so certain Love or Gasol are either realistic possibilities.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'd crap on a baby and then eat it if it meant we got Marc Gasol somehow. Same goes for Kevin Love, obviously, but I'm not so certain Love or Gasol are either realistic possibilities.


Eat the baby? Eat the crap? Eat the the whole pile?

I need a clear picture on this. Thanks:drool:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'd crap on a baby and then eat it if it meant we got Marc Gasol somehow. Same goes for Kevin Love, obviously, but I'm not so certain Love or Gasol are either realistic possibilities.


I believe that Kevin Love would be easier to acquire than would Marc Gasol.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> Eat the baby? Eat the crap? Eat the the whole pile?
> 
> I need a clear picture on this. Thanks:drool:


Whole pile.



RollWithEm said:


> I believe that Kevin Love would be easier to acquire than would Marc Gasol.


Agreed. Marc Gasol is possibly the most valuable center in the league at the moment, I seriously doubt the Grizz even consider moving him.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Whole pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Marc Gasol is possibly the most valuable center in the league at the moment, I seriously doubt the Grizz even consider moving him.



Ok, thanks for the clarification. That's some serious desire you have there haha.


Gasol would be a nice addition but I don't know if he has an equal impact as Love would. Don't get me wrong, Gasol's value is unquestionable on both sides of the ball but would adding him over Love bump us up as high as adding Love would?

Blesoe, Dragic, Tucker, Love, Plumlee vs Bledsoe, Dragic, Tucker, Frye, Gasol

Obviously those aren't exact because we don't know the pieces that would be sent out but still.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They need to upgrade Tucker/Frye. If they could somehow add Love, a D and threes SF should be easy enough to find.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Tucker is a 3D SF. He has actually become a really solid player for us. He is at a nice 40% from deep. 

I do agree that frye becomes redundant in a Love scrnario though. He might work with Gasol with his stretch 4 ability though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gasol was just a thrown out idea. Like KD. Only 2 bigger names after Love I could think of


Kevin Love is more attainable because of his contract situation and voice or hints of displeasure if they didn't start winning. I'd actually rather him too and he's also a much better fit and have been a fan of his for awhile 

As I said in the Suns Game Thread



Dissonance said:


> I'd do sexual things to anyone for us to land Kevin Love.


3-4 1's, Len, Goodwin, Morris Twins on table as assets. Maybe they'd ask for Bledsoe or Goran but they wouldn't be in a position and if they go down this route, it's rebuild mode for them, so it may not make sense.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Love is undoubtedly the more talented and impactful player within Hornacek's system, but I have a bit of a man crush on Gasol so I'd be fine with either. Kevin Love would be absolutely devastating in the Suns system as he would have free reign crash the glass on both sides (which the Suns pretty badly need), and despite his sketchy ability to defend the rim in the traditional big-man sense he has a high basketball IQ and generally plays well within Adelman's defensive scheme, nothing he's done has made me think he would do any differently on the Suns.

I have a huge man-crush on Marc Gasol and his game overall though, and his effect on team defense would be pretty stark, even as well as Plumlee has been playing. Gasol is one of those guys who always makes the right play and is right where he needs to be. He's an absolutely beautiful team player and if he were on a team with anything resembling proper spacing he'd probably be up in the 5-6 APG range.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Trade deadline is approaching.. anyone know the date? I know it's in the middle of Feb.

Anyway, any chance we make a move? Any guess who we go after?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Great article on what we might do



> Phoenix Suns fans have wanted to get some value out of Emeka Okafor since he was acquired, along with a first round pick, from Washington in the Marcin Gortat trade.
> 
> As it turns out, the Wizards pick may end of up being the best draft pick the Suns own this year (2014). The pick is only top-12 protected (meaning the Wizards keep it if they lose a lot of games), but in the terrible Eastern Conference the Wizards are a 90% lock to make the postseason before being trounced by one of the top teams in the East.
> 
> ...



http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...se-emeka-okafor-the-best-trade-chip-in-nba-to


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436397945215139841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436399056785391616


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I understand why they don't want to mess with chemistry it's still a little disappointing that we aren't doing anything. Guess it's better to do nothing then do something foolish


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> I understand why they don't want to mess with chemistry it's still a little disappointing that we aren't doing anything. Guess it's better to do nothing then do something foolish


If the Lakers weren't asking for higher picks we would probably get gasol


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

what would u think about okafor for deng?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not mad we didnt make a move. I wonder if our staff thinks that Okafor can get back and make a difference for us. I mean our biggest need is a strong defensive and rebounding big... Pretty sure that a healthy enough Okafor fits that bill.


----------

